# Opinions On Small Gas Grills & The Weber Spirit II E-310



## krj (May 2, 2019)

So I've been thinking about adding a small gas grill to my collection of cookers. I love my 22" Weber Kettle, but sometimes I just want to have something quick grilled up in 10 minutes, and with charcoal that's just not an option. I've been looking at different gassers and came across the Weber Spirit II E-310. It looks like a pretty good option for a smaller grill, the price point at $450ish is a little higher than I would like to spend, but the 10 year covers everything warranty is a pretty good selling point.

Anyone have any experience with this grill, or have any thoughts or suggestions of a small quality gasser?


----------



## Drevnick (May 2, 2019)

I have a Weber Spirit E-310 and love it!  Works like a charm on those nights you just want to cook something up quick.


----------



## creek bottom (May 2, 2019)

I've had one for 5 years now & I've been real happy with it. Like you, I prefer to use the kettle, but the gasser is convenient. I don't get home from work until 5:30 and by then momma and the kids are usually hungry. If I'm doing burgers or whatever, it gets them done way quicker than waiting around for the charcoal to get ready... I think they updated the Spirit 300 Series, so mine is an older model. But like I said, it's been good for me...


----------



## Braz (May 2, 2019)

I have the earlier version, not the II. I am quite happy with mine. I have added a rotisserie and I also have a cast iron griddle that I can use on it to add versatility. I actually like mine a little better than the II, only because the gas tank is hidden in the cabinet base on mine. Weber controls the retail prices but at the end of grilling season retailers are apparently allowed some markdown leeway. I got mine for around $100 off that way. Basically, I don't think you can go wrong with a Weber.


----------



## chopsaw (May 2, 2019)

I have the Genesis 310 . I got it on sale memorial day . So if you can wait , I would see if they mark it down in a couple weeks .


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2019)

Sounds like you have gotten a lot of good info and especially waiting for a sale.

Warren


----------



## SlickRockStones (May 2, 2019)

View attachment 394635

	

		
			
		

		
	
 I rescued this ‘05 Silver A from a nice little old lady in a trailer park and it’s like new. Save a lot of money by passing up the newer models.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (May 2, 2019)

I've had a Broil King for the last several years and love it. Never had one problem.

But if I were you I would hit up the local Craigslist. There are usually a ton of high quality grills and smokers for cheap in my area anyways. People are moving and don't want to take them or just don't use them and dump them for a fraction of the cost. Good Luck!


----------



## jcollins (May 2, 2019)

I felt the exact same way about my kettle. Personally i really like all things Weber, although this is only hear say i have not done extensive research but the Spirit series is supposedly made in china (if this matters to you). i just couldn't afford any of the Weber gas grills except the Q series and i wanted more cook space so what i went with was a Chargriller 3 burner gas grill. For the price i am very happy with this unit after a month of use. 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Char-Gri...f-WwF89W-BMPrtuTjv65mbcIfcgh9O3xoCqSIQAvD_BwE


----------



## crazymoon (May 2, 2019)

My Spirit is an earlier model but still going strong after 12 +years.


----------



## normonster (May 2, 2019)

I agree that a gasser is nice to have even if you only use it occasionally (or in my case, as a bread/pizza oven).

I wouldn't pay $500 for  a new one though.  Mine is the first red Weber from back in the early 90's I think. I got it for free and then got another one for free and used them to frankenstein a perfect one together...just had to buy new flavor bars. After I did that I saw a perfect one of craigs for some $30.  That is what I'd do - the used route. Then if you never use it at least you only paid a minimum for it.

I'll say though, with a small grill grate over my chimneys coal starter I can have that thing searing hot in like 5 minutes with nothing but coals and paper.  There is also the Sportsman Grill (American hibachi) which is a treat to sear or grill on and will also last a lifetime.

What fun.


----------



## markjordan (Sep 22, 2021)

I've owned one for 5 years and am really pleased with it. Although I like to use the kettle, I find the gasser to be more handy. I don't get home from work until 5:30 p.m., and mommy and the kids are typically starving by then. If I'm making burgers or anything else, it's a lot faster than waiting for the charcoal to heat up... I believe the Spirit 300 Series has been upgraded, therefore mine is an earlier model. But, as I have stated, it has been beneficial to me...


----------



## markjordan (Oct 3, 2021)

Even if you just use it rarely (or, in my case, as a bread/pizza oven), I think that a gasser is a great to have.

However, I would not spend $500 for a new one. Mine is the original red Weber, I believe from the early 1990s. I received it for free, then got another for free, then combined them to make a perfect one...all I had to do was buy fresh flavour bars. After that, I came across a great one on Craigslist for $30. That's exactly what I'd do if I were in your shoes. Even if you never use it, you only paid the bare minimum.

I will add that with a tiny grill grate over my chimney's coal starter with nothing but coals and paper, I can make that thing scorching hot in about 5 minutes. In addition, there is many grills.


----------



## markjordan (Nov 25, 2021)

I would not, however, spend $500 on a new one. My Weber is the original red Weber, which I believe dates from the early 1990s. I got one for free, then an other, and then combined them to make a perfect one...all I had to do was buy new flavour bars. Following that, I found a great one on Craigslist for $30. That's exactly what I'd do in your situation. You only paid the bare minimum even if you never used it.

I'll add that I can get that thing scorching hot in about 5 minutes by placing a tiny grill grate over my chimney's coal starter and using nothing but coals and paper. There are also numerous grills.


----------



## slow3v (Dec 28, 2021)

krj said:


> So I've been thinking about adding a small gas grill to my collection of cookers. I love my 22" Weber Kettle, but sometimes I just want to have something quick grilled up in 10 minutes, and with charcoal that's just not an option. I've been looking at different gassers and came across the Weber Spirit II E-310. It looks like a pretty good option for a smaller grill, the price point at $450ish is a little higher than I would like to spend, but the 10 year covers everything warranty is a pretty good selling point.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this grill, or have any thoughts or suggestions of a small quality gasser?



I've had mine for 7 years and it's an absolute workhorse.  Highly highly recommend.


----------

